# مشروع انتاج مكابس المحركات



## شارع السلام (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم وملتقانا بخير
مديري في العمل طلب مني اعداد تقرير عن خطوط انتاج مكابس المحركات للسيارات , لكي يتم استيراد المكائن وتنصيبها في مصنع الشركة - علماً ان شركتنا حكومية - , لقد جمعت بعض المعلومات واعددت مسودة , إلا انني غير مقتنع بكونها ستكون كافية لاخذ قرار ستراتيجي , لذا ارجو مساعدتي في اغناء معلومات لتحديد ( نوع المكائن وعددها , والجهات التي تصنعها , ومراحل الانتاج ) , واذا كانت هناك صور او موفي للمصنع والمكائن فسأكون شاكراً كل الشكر والامتنان , وتعدد المصادر وتوع الخبرات للاعضاء سيساهم في اعداد تقرير اكثر فاعليو وقريب من الواقعية .
إنَّ الطاقة الانتاجية الاولية للدراسة هي انتاج (250 مكبس/اليوم ) من مختلف الانوع .
ارجو ان لايكون طلبي صعباً او فيه تعقيد .......واُقدم تحياتي لكل المشرفين على الملتقى وكل اخواني الاعضاء , وارجو منهم التفاعل مع الموضوع لاغناه , وهي فرصة جيدة لنتعاون في موضوع مشترك يهم اختصاصنا كمهندسين .
بوركت جهودكم ...ويسر الله لكم ولجميع ابناء امتنا الراغبين بالابداع وتحقيق امل الامة في التميز ومنافسة الشركات العالمية ...وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير ...مع اطيب امنيات


----------



## agro-sarl (19 نوفمبر 2010)

good


----------



## marid (19 نوفمبر 2010)

دى لينك بها فيديو لكيفية تصنيع ال piston اتمنى ان تنفعك فى ما تريد
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSgtIVaDuVg


----------

